# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  29th and Douglas

## grandshoemaster

Does anyone know what's happening at 29th and Douglas?  I noticed that the gas station on the northwest corner has bulldozers in front of it.  And the brick building on the same side as McDonalds is getting knocked down.

----------


## decepticobra

they are building a burger king to piss mcdonalds off.

----------


## Thunder

There is a sign posted, "Burger King Coming Soon."

McD can not ever beat BK's Double Stackers.  :LolLolLolLol:  

To think of it, I never seen McD put bacons on any burgers.  I like BK's melty cheese.

----------


## kd5ili

> There is a sign posted, "Burger King Coming Soon."
> 
> McD can not ever beat BK's Double Stackers.  
> 
> To think of it, I never seen McD put bacons on any burgers.  I like BK's melty cheese.


The Angus Burger at McDonalds has bacon, as do some of the other specialty burgers they offer from time to time. But no, nothing on the regular menu except for breakfast. And I love bacon.  :Smile:

----------


## bombermwc

I had one of those angus burgers and was pleasantly surprised. The onions made me burp that crap all night, but whatever. It was muc more filling and didn't feel as greasy...although I'm sure it was. Their chicken club is pretty good too.

----------


## dmoor82

Yes the angus burgers are great! but have you had the guacolmole(sp)? 6 dollar burger at carl's jr? its not new, its just ginormous!

----------


## bombermwc

Nah, but anything from CJ's makes my stomach hurt. Plus, I think it's all nasty.

----------


## dmoor82

> Nah, but anything from CJ's makes my stomach hurt. Plus, I think it's all nasty.


I agree that it makes your stomach hurt!What is everyones fav fast food joint in MWC?Mine are Whataburger and A&W with there rootbeer floats!

----------


## grandshoemaster

Where is the Burger King sing?

----------


## grandshoemaster

Sorry for the spelling.  Where is the Burger King sign?  I've looked over by McDonalds and the gas station.

----------


## Thunder

> Sorry for the spelling.  Where is the Burger King sign?  I've looked over by McDonalds and the gas station.


Eh... I am not responsible for the loss of gas to search for this mysterious sign.

 :Sofa: 

It was an obvious joke, sorry.

----------


## grandshoemaster

It's rumoured that "Oncue" will be going in next to Taco Bell.

----------


## bombermwc

Ah HA! That makes sense! Think about all the land that's been bough up lately... Sonic, Andy's, and now the gas station. It's the perfect size for an OnCue.

The assesor's site says "Shaw Investment Properties" out of Stillwater owns all 3 now.

----------


## grandshoemaster

Now we just need to figure out what is going on over by McDonalds.

----------


## Jenivere

Maybe a Jack in the Box???? *hopeful*

----------


## bombermwc

JITB...Ugh. That's just as bad as Carl's Jr.

----------


## CChris7105

Looks like an onCue

----------


## oneforone

> Now we just need to figure out what is going on over by McDonalds.


I was down by there a few days ago. If your talking about the land South of Mcdonald's it belongs to McDonalds. They use it for truck and bus parking. If anything is built there I predict Mcdonalds will build a new store on that site and tear down the old store for parking. 

If you haven't noticed Mcdonald's is in the process of tearing down the old school style stores and replacing them with the new store format.

----------


## Uncle Slayton

> I had one of those angus burgers


I never have been able to eat one of those things since driving by a McD's in Norman where a combination of unfortunate sign placement, utility pole obstruction and wind caused the "G" on the banner ad to be blocked when I drove past.  It just didn't sound appealing after that...

----------


## oneforone

> I never have been able to eat one of those things since driving by a McD's in Norman where a combination of unfortunate sign placement, utility pole obstruction and wind caused the "G" on the banner ad to be blocked when I drove past. It just didn't sound appealing after that...


Jack In The Box had fun with that a few years ago and got sued by CKE who owns Carls Jr. The commericals were hilarious. 

Fortunately the courts sided with JIB and more less told CKE to get a sense of humor.

----------


## disinfected

Guess you can rule out Burger King.  :Wink:  Driving by it and living right down from it, it is clearly going to be a gas station. The area where the pumps will be is already up, and the building has the same look as the On-Cue stores.

----------


## bombermwc

I wouldn't hold my breathe on the McDonald's ever changing. It's a locally owned one, so unless the local folks want to dump their own cash into it...it's not going to change. That's why it's had so many internal facelifts, not never really on the outside...AND their colors and uniforms aren't always the "standard".

----------

